# Regulate Cannabis In Time For Rugby World Cup



## FruityBud (Feb 21, 2010)

NORML President Phil Saxby has applauded the Auckland Mayoral Forum's decision not to ago ahead with the government's proposed Party Central venue, arguing that instead of promoting alcohol at "Party Central", the government should listen to Auckland's many cannabis-smoking rugby fans.

Mr Saxby has written to the Cabinet arguing that cannabis should be regulated in time for the Rugby World Cup in order to decrease alcohol violence during World Cup parties.

"We need to learn from Portugal's experience. They openly permitted cannabis use during the European World Cup and it was a success: there was far less violence. Portugal's drug laws since 2001 have regulated all drug use through a non-Court process called Commissions of Dissuasion, with greatly improved health results."

Mr Saxby was referring to the Euro 2004 tournament between France and England. Branded as 'hooligans', 50,000 fans - notorious for their drunken antics and ability to instigate all-out riots - descended upon Lisbon. Rather than ban alcohol, the authorities decided instead to sanction cannabis use by English and French fans before the game. The police priority was alcohol. As a result, the match took place without incident, even in the immediate aftermath of England's 2-1 defeat.

"At least 400,000 New Zealanders currently smoke cannabis. It's a part of rugby culture in New Zealand and NORML believes the sanctioning of cannabis use at big sporting events like this is an efficient way to cut down on over-the-top drunken behaviour", Phil Saxby said.

"NORML will be reminding the Cabinet of Portugal's successful experiment, every time there is an outbreak of alcohol-fuelled violence; whether it be sporting events or New Years gatherings," warns Phil Saxby.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/ylfczoq*


----------

